# Wanted - Weimaraner Companion



## LancashireLassiex-x (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello

I am looking for a weimaraner bitch between 6 months & 4-5years old for my 20 month bouncy and energetic weim toby.

If you think you can help us in this search for our new family member please call me on 07851185422

Loving home for life xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try Margarita (Weimaraner Club of Great Britain Rescue)
Tel:01293 871373. Email: [email protected]

and

Independent Weimaraner Rescue and Re-homing Service
Mrs Josie Kneebone, Notts. Tel: 01636 892499
Mrs Liz Rose-Pendlebury, Lancashire. Tel: 01942 521014. Email: [email protected]
Mr Tony Hull, Norfolk. Tel: 07774 483122. Email: [email protected]
Mrs Mary Brennan, Lancashire. Tel: 01772 731849. Email: [email protected]
Mrs Bridget Treliving, West Devon. Tel: 01822 841565. Email: [email protected]
Mrs Carol Madden, West Sussex. Tel: 01403 267871. Email: [email protected]
Mr Carl Wolfenden, Northumberland. Tel: 01661 834780. Email: [email protected]
Mrs Barbera Dentith, Worcester. Tel: 01905 754674
Elaine White, Cleveland. Tel: 01642 560932. Email: [email protected]
Mrs Jean Fairlie - Administrator, Argyll. tel: 01436 820478. Email: [email protected]


----------

